
Facebook closes journalist accounts on the pretext of terrorism and violence - 1cvmask
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/facebook-doesn-t-care-activists-say-accounts-removed-despite-zuckerberg-n1231110
======
annadane
The people running Facebook seem to be pure evil, full stop

